# Makrelenangeln vom Kutter



## Eurobaer (21. Dezember 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

gerne würde ich mit ein paar Bekannten mal zum Makrelenangeln. |supergri Öfter mal was Neues. |supergri

- Da wir aus Köln kommen, was wäre der nächste Hafen ?
(Holland ???)
- Habt Ihr einige gute Tip´s für mich, von wo, und mit 
welchem MS wir starten sollen? 
- Welches wäre eine gute Zeit für den Makrefenfang?

Für Eure Hilfe bedanke ich mich im voraus.


----------



## Angelmati (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Makrelenangeln vom Kutter*

Moin 

Wo es am nächsten ist weiss ich jetzt nicht genau aber ich kann auf jedenfall Büsum als Hafen empfehlen...dann mit der ms blauort oder Kehrheim raus..ich bevorzuge da die kehrheim..
Zur zeit...ist abhängig wie das jahr allgemein "war"...guter richtwert ist gegenanfang august..


----------



## Fischer2008 (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Makrelenangeln vom Kutter*

Hy Eurobaer....
naja Holland finde ich persönlich nicht so gut zum Angeln aber an deiner stelle würde ich zur Ostsee fahren und dort Angeln gehen wie wir es auch immer machen (Sommerferien ein Boot mieten für 45 euro pro Tag auch Führerscheinfrei und dann ab nach draußen ....und sich dort nen Wohnwagen mieten {wir vermeiten dort}...... ich habe bis jetzt immer positive erfahrungen gemacht und immer gut rausgeholt)
MFG Marvin


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
www.wohnwagen-ostsee.de 

schöne Grüße aus Bochum


----------



## Hartwig Hesse (20. Januar 2009)

*AW: Makrelenangeln vom Kutter*

Hallo Makrelenfans!
Ich will als Husumer natürlich auch wieder in Büsum zum Makrelen-angeln.Eine Pilkrute mit ca 250g WG bevorzuge ich dafür.Hab mir überlegt,mir demnächst in Rendsburg auf der Norddeutschen Anglerbör-
se in Rendsburg schon mal ne etwas bessere zuzulegen,zwar kein Edelteil, da ich ja doch nur 1 mal ijm Jahr auf Malrelenfahrt gehe.
   Aber erst stellt sich mir noch die Frage,ob an dem "Geheimtipp"
Wallerrute fürs Makrelenangeln was dran ist?!
Was habt Ihr da für Erfahrungen? Was die Länge angeht,ist man mit gut 3m auf 'nem Kutter sicher im Vorteil.Aber ich frage mich,ob 'ne Wallerrute in der Regel nicht doch zu viel Aktion hat für sowas.
Okay,lasst mal hören,ich bin geapannt auf Eure Antworten.
Ciao und Grüße von der Waterkant !
                                                       Hartwig


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Makrelenangeln vom Kutter*



Hartwig Hesse schrieb:


> Hallo Makrelenfans!
> Ich will als Husumer natürlich auch wieder in Büsum zum Makrelen-angeln.Eine Pilkrute mit ca 250g WG bevorzuge ich dafür.Hab mir überlegt,mir demnächst in Rendsburg auf der Norddeutschen Anglerbör-
> se in Rendsburg schon mal ne etwas bessere zuzulegen,zwar kein Edelteil, da ich ja doch nur 1 mal ijm Jahr auf Malrelenfahrt gehe.
> Aber erst stellt sich mir noch die Frage,ob an dem "Geheimtipp"
> ...


 
warte einfach ca. 3 wochen,dann macht unser wulli wieder nen thread auf
ab-makrellentour2009

da steht dann alles, und natürlich bist du da auch herzlich wilkommen
machen wir dieses jahr zum 4x und hat immer laune gemacht!


stefan#h


----------



## Mc Klappstuhl (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Makrelenangeln vom Kutter*

Jo Touren waren immer geil und unterhaltsam^^


----------



## Hartwig Hesse (21. Januar 2009)

*AW: Makrelenangeln vom Kutter*

Hey, das klingt ja richtig verlockend!!!!! 
Wann und von wo aus starten denn Eure Touren,und mit wieviel Teilnehmern geht's so im Schnitt auf den Törn? Könnte mich echt interessieren! Mit Leuten aus dem Board ist das sicher 'ne runde Sache.
Erfahrungen habe ich bisher nur einmal auf der Kehrheim II von Büsum aus.
Naja, 18 Stück war nicht die fetteste Ausbeute,die meisten waren so bei 30 -50,manche auch drüber. Sind ein paar mal um Helgoland herum gefahren.Aber mir und meinen Arbeitskollegen haben die Viecher verdammt
gut geschmeckt!! |uhoh: -- Und der Fahrpreis wird bei Euch sicher auch um die 30€ liegen? Äh, okay,wir haben ja erst Januar, aber mich interessiert gerade so brennend.
                                Grüße von der Waterkant#h
                                                                        Hartwig


----------



## Hecht 75.8 (5. August 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln vom Kutter*

Will von Büsum mit der Ms Blauort auf Makrele angeln. Was für einen Pilker sollte ich am besten benutzen?#c


----------



## angelnrolfman (5. August 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln vom Kutter*



Hecht 75 schrieb:


> Will von Büsum mit der Ms Blauort auf Makrele angeln. Was für einen Pilker sollte ich am besten benutzen?#c


 
Hi,

gar keinen Pilker!! Am besten ein Blei zwischen 100 u. evtl. 200gr......auf der vorletzten Blauort-Tour von Büsum hatte ein Kollege neben mir einen Dreikant-Pilker als Gewicht genommen.|bigeyes.......damit machst du dir alles anderes, als Freunde. Weil dieses Ding nicht gerade runter geht, sondern schön die Schnüre deiner Nachbarn "einsammelt" |gr:. Und das gibt dann "Spass"..........|krach:


----------



## offense80 (5. August 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln vom Kutter*

Da gebe ich Rolf zu 100% recht. Nimm lieber ein schweres Blei was möglichst senkrecht nach unten schießt, dann machst du dir deinen Nachbarn nicht zu Feind   Es gibt nichts schlimmeres als wenn bei einem Stop alle Ruten krumm sind, und du und dein Nachbar 2 Montagen mit insgesamt 10 Haken enttüddeln müssen...


----------



## Hecht 75.8 (10. August 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln vom Kutter*

Dann werde ich das mal so machen 
Danke!!!

Hecht 75,8


----------



## Hecht 75.8 (10. August 2011)

*AW: Makrelenangeln vom Kutter*

das werde ich dann mal machen Danke


----------

